# Headlight problems...



## p8ntballfreek (Oct 3, 2009)

Recently one of my headlights went out (the drivers side) so I assumed it was just the bulb. I've now replaced both bulbs and while the passenger side headlight still lights up, the drivers side does not. I've noticed when I plug in the light to the connector I hear a clicking sound coming from near the battery under the hood. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

z31.com/wiki

most people on this site (no offence Greg) don't know anything about the Z31/.


----------



## bigb5031 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Headlight switch*

I had this problem when i bought mine. Its the headlight switch that is bad. About $120 on ebay or $150 at local parts store. I picked one up at the local junk yard much cheaper. Stearing wheel has to come off to install it. 

Good luck


----------



## p8ntballfreek (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks bigb5031... After some further research I found numerous people who had this problem and in almost every case it was the switch. I just finished pulling off the steering wheel and switch. After removing the back of the switch and cleaning off the contacts both my headlights work fine. I managed to avoid buying a new one for now


----------

